# how effecient is your home audio mains?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I am debating on some different full range options for my first home audio project, and one would be about 90db and the other about 95db, both would utilize a full range driver then a tweet/super tweet after the top end roll off with a cap. In particular the pioneer b20 + dayton nd20 or the eminence 12" beta fr +fostex ft17h, in a chang variant or BIB style enclosure.

I want to try either/or/or both with a t-amp first, since most FR guys run low power anyways, but it just seems like they would need more power.


Anyways what are the ratings on your mains and how much power are you giving to them? Just to get an idea.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i use a sonic impact on my fostex fe167es, gets plenty loud and sounds great, no tweeter required.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> I want to try either/or/or both with a t-amp first, since most FR guys run low power anyways, but it just seems like they would need more power.
> 
> .


I think you might be underestimating the effect that a high-efficiency design can provide.

An average home-audio speaker is 84db efficient. An average home audio amplifier will produce 40 watts of power, resulting in 100db at one meter with the volume cranked up all the way.

The Pioneer B20 is 90db efficient, and can produce 100db with just ten watts. 

However, a really efficient horn-loaded design can produce 102 decibels at one meter with just a single watt, allowing the use of esoteric direct-heated triode amplifiers.

The T-amp should be just fine.

You may also want to consider Zillaspeak's "Cheapest Exotic" design. The ND20 should work just fine in place of the piezo. 

http://www.zillaspeak.com/pioneerb20-piezo.asp


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Anyways what are the ratings on your mains and how much power are you giving to them? Just to get an idea.


Mine are rated at 96 dB/w/m. Keep in mind that I run a three-channel (LCR) setup.

I'm powering them, in theory, with 130W each, though probably less.

The end result: I've forgotten what dynamic compression in a home audio system sounds like, except when I listen to other people's systems or go to audio stores.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

The Chang cabinets are great...I am currently running B20s in Half Changs with great results. The sensitivity ratings are a bit optimistic. In reality they are closer to 87-88db...

Have you considered the Fostex 207s? They are considerably more efficient and detailed than the B20s. Though I prefer the Pioneer B20s laid back, smooth sound...I can listen for hours without fatigue...


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

The plan was to do the b20 + Nd20 since they are about to be on sale for $20 each (b20) and $4 (ND20) and run them off of a t-amp. Then try out the eminence at a later date with possibly a larger amp. The cheaper the better, since I think I might be getting a Ram soon and those mags and BM's will be out eventually.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

My Mains are 93db/1w/meter.

Max handling 400rms/Min 20w

I'm putting about 600w @ 4ohms per side to them but probably using well under 100w per channel during real world use.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

My mains are rated as 87db, 6ohm. I feed them a max of almost 200wpc. They get fairly loud before I run out of power, but not super loud.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm not sure about the efficiency...but I built 3 of these for LCR:

http://www.eldamar.net/audio/rs150mtm/

I wish I had the equipment to measure them. Certainly not the most efficient design, especially since I built the sealed version.

And I power them (one per channel) off of 2 Crown-XLS202D amps (200-300 watts per speaker). I have the gains on the amps at half and the highest volume I ever need to go is -20 on my receiver. Headroom is lovely.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

CSS FR125S in a BIB enclosure running of a DIY A/B [email protected] amplifier. Enough impact to feel the midbass in the chest from 15 feet away. Plus is that they don't take up my whole living room.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine are 101 dB @ 2.83V / 1m 
Custom-built with JBL 2123H 10-inch and 2405H slot tweeter. Crude, yet oddly effective. 

Powered by a little Crown D75 (45Wx2).... I have 3 kW in my subs and 90W on my mains.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

msmith said:


> Mine are 101 dB @ 2.83V / 1m
> Custom-built with JBL 2123H 10-inch and 2405H slot tweeter. Crude, yet oddly effective.
> 
> Powered by a little Crown D75 (45Wx2).... I have 3 kW in my subs and 90W on my mains.


Pix.


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

msmith said:


> Mine are 101 dB @ 2.83V / 1m
> Custom-built with JBL 2123H 10-inch and 2405H slot tweeter. Crude, yet oddly effective.
> 
> Powered by a little Crown D75 (45Wx2).... I have 3 kW in my subs and 90W on my mains.


High effeciency rocks  I have a pair of 101 dB Klipsch Chorus II's and even a T-amp can get them pretty damn loud. Friends are always amazed to see/hear that little amp and what the combo can do.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I have the HSU Research HB1 bookshelfs. Not bad for the price but I've wanted more in the way of SQ. I wish I had more power to them. 92 dB / 1m / 2.83V. Right now I just have a Harmon/Kardon AVR147


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

my Mirage M1 speakers are only 83db but what glorious sound

recently heard some Klipsch Jubilee which were 108db


----------



## zGhost (Oct 28, 2008)

Good Old Classics (or should i better put it a take on a classic the Super Zero) NHT Super Ones. If I rememebr correctly they are about 87 db 1 watt 1 meter. Only giving them 60 RMS outta my Harmon Kardom A/V receiver. But they are beautifully clean sounding speakers and I wouldn't trade them in yet. I save the loud Jam sessions for the truck


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

hobie1dog said:


> recently heard some Klipsch Jubilee which were 108db


108db sounds kinda high to me.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ItalynStylion said:


> 108db sounds kinda high to me.


negative ghostrider, they are VERY efficient horn loaded cabs.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

KPT-Jubilee 535 --- Klipsch Stage System

They list 105db on their site....3db is quite a difference.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Klipsch made very different versions of many cabs. for example the LaScala home and professional, VERY different beasts, same cab. Im most cases the MF and HF horns are padded down to match the LF section, a different LF driver can be used to bump that number up a bit.


----------



## skibum (Aug 24, 2005)

My mains are 96dbd @ 1w/m Klipsch rb 35, center is also 96db @ 1w/m Klipsch rc-35,rears and side surrounds are [email protected]/m Klipsch cdt-5800c. All powered by yamaha rxv-1500 receiver. Subwoofer is a Klipsch rw-12. Very efficient system that requires very little power to run people out of my theater room.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have Urei 809A's in the studio at 93dB 1W/1M driven currently by a carver PM350 and an Electrovoice EVX180B 98dB 1W/1M driven by a carver PM1.5.

Shop speakers, old modded Jensens pretty efficient I'd imagine 91-93 driven by a Phase Liner Model 400.

Hi-Fi reference in the studio, a/d/s L570's driven by a Scott 299C pushing a whopping 30something W/Ch and i imagine the speakers in the high 80's for efficiency.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> KPT-Jubilee 535 --- Klipsch Stage System
> 
> They list 105db on their site....3db is quite a difference.


that # came from Roy Delgado who designed them w/ Paul Klipsch


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

my mains are 91db at one watt. i have 130 watts per channel available. gets plenty loud and nothing ever sounds stressed.


----------



## doug1542 (Nov 9, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> KPT-Jubilee 535 --- Klipsch Stage System
> 
> They list 105db on their site....3db is quite a difference.


The version they are selling for home use is 2way with the 402 horn and I think its the k69 tweeter driver. You can also get another horn that is smaller.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

doug1542 said:


> The version they are selling for home use is 2way with the 402 horn and I think its the k69 tweeter driver. You can also get another horn that is smaller.


That horn is the 510 model.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

doug1542 said:


> The version they are selling for home use is 2way with the 402 horn and I think its the k69 tweeter driver. You can also get another horn that is smaller.


Eh, the sensitivity is based on the woofer anyway, no matter which horn. The horns are padded down to match the sens of the woofer.


----------



## bball09124 (Jul 21, 2008)

91 db.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

My current system is 105db


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

love all of the DIYer's speaker designs. My current mains are 96db's


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I am saving and dreaming for a set of Zu Audio speakers...probably the Essence. www.zuaudio.com ...very efficient, and virtually zero crossover.  They sound amazing....especially magical with tubes.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Merlin VSM MX
89db efficient


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i use focal chorus 800 v series speakers and old-school luxman amps. 92db.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

2 way line arrays

working the number backwards

measured at the listening point of 12 feet, playing music.

load of about 3.2 ohms, not that this matters.

800 watts both channels driven = 121db

3db down about 50 hz no subwoofer

the next set on numbers is for one channel

400 watts = 117db

200 watts = 114db

100 watts = 111db

10 watts = 101db

1 watt = 91db

so in the the near field the drop of 3db for doubling the distance, were as 6db for point source.

so now to dial in the number

12 feet at 1w is 91db

6 feet at 1w is 94db

3 feet at 1w is 97db

the lines are about 6 feet high and listen to them at 12 foot distance, as some of the white papers predict it is on the edge of the near/far field boundary.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

And that's sans power compression


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mine are only 100 db/1 watt/1 meter.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Mine are only 100 db/1 watt/1 meter.


And that must really suck :laugh:


----------

